# Daily/Weekly Tune?



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I was thinking about posting a daily or weekly (most likely weekly) tune as I'm posting something each day anyway and just wondered if that would be something which would be welcomed? 

I was thinking that it could generate some discussion on bands/artists and possibly widen everyones knowledge of music/artists. It would be from every genre.

Thoughts?

Cheers

C


----------

